# Free Cradle plans



## ddonehoo (Dec 31, 2011)

For looking for some free cradle plans.


----------



## ddonehoo (Dec 31, 2011)

Sorry, I'm looking for some cradle plans and was under the assumption that if I signed up for this forum there would be plans available here.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

David, I have yet to see a free plan for a cradle. I can tell you that this is a good cradle plan: Heritage Cradle Plan - Rockler Woodworking Tools


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, David.


----------



## Roger Leclercq (Jan 28, 2009)

I built one from plans bought at woodcraft but I had to modify them. their plan wouldnt even hold the smallest cradle pad so i enlarged the specs. Good luck mine became a family airloom. (Excuse the spelling i just got home from a job and its 2am)


----------



## dschneider48 (Feb 1, 2012)

I guess I was under the same assumption. I need plans and don't want to pay for them. Why should I have to pay for something someone has built! I'd openly share my plans if I built something!!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

When a member designs a project they often provide the plans at no cost. When a member uses commercial plans for a project they list a source for the plans. Everyone likes free plans but professional's expect to be paid for their work... don't you?


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Mike said:


> When a member designs a project they often provide the plans at no cost. When a member uses commercial plans for a project they list a source for the plans. Everyone likes free plans but professional's expect to be paid for their work... don't you?


Mike I agree with you 100%.

None the less free plans are available.

16 Baby Furniture Plans: Free Cradle Plans, Free Crib Plans and More! |

Just one from a quick google search of free cradle plans.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Duane, as with most things you get what you pay for. Here is the Early American Baby Cradle plan from your link. While it is possible to work from this, plans from U-Bild are full size printed plans. This eliminates the hassle of marking layout paper to scale. It is easy to double check your angles by laying your part on the full sized plan. You also get assembly instructions step by step. Having compared the plans I think the $10.00 for the plan was well spent.


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

I agree with the above....for $5 to $10 there are some great plans to be found. At the moment I'm after a standard coffee table and a butlers hand held serving tray......AL


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

Al, use your imanination for the tray. That's what I do sometimes. Draw it on paper, fill in the measurments, and make it. Here's a tray I out together many years ago. It's not fancy but it does the job.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I also agree with the above BUT many do it just for kicks just like software programs.

http://www.routerforums.com/email-router-tips-members-only/6945-free-stuff.html


===


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks John and BJ....to add to the project I have a jig saw to be inserted into it. I can sort that out, but just looking for a conventional plan. Will have a look at BJ's tonight ........dont want to side track original post ....Cheers....AL


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Just one more way Baby Cradle plan, plus more, made with the router table..

~Ð˜Ð·Ð³Ð¾Ñ‚Ð¾Ð²Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¼Ð¸Ð½Ð¸Ñ„Ð°Ñ�Ð°Ð´Ð¾Ð² Ð¸ Ð¸Ð·Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð¸Ð¹ - YouTube

Just one more place to see the great Sommerfeld videos is on the net.

Marc S. is very sharp man and he let one or two just be so others can see his videos, not all of them are listed on the net, so you must buy them from him and others to get them all..

SALE
When do you tell people about your products, every time you can and it's best if he lets others do it for you/him..he's more into selling tools not videos but they help the sales of the tools he wants to move..

Plan for 15.oo dolars
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/Miniature-Doll-Cradle-Plans/productinfo/PLAN2/

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/Instructional-DVDs/products/4/

They are well worth the price of 10.oo ea. 

==


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

*Free Cradle Plans*

Hi Guys. I don't post on here a lot, but just had to chime in on this one.

Yes, free cradle plans are available out there. Should just take a few minutes to dig some up, if you look. Or, as stated, you can buy some. But I do not recommend making a cradle at all.

I agree, cradles look nice, and it can be satisfying to make one and gift it. However, in a surprisingly short time the baby will have outgrown it. Then it's in the way, and a dust catcher. If you really want to make something for the mother that will be appreciated, make her a rocking chair. Then she, or whoever, can rock the baby to sleep. Once the kid is asleep, he/she won't care if she's in a first class cradle, or on a blanket on a rock, doesn't matter the because the kid is going to sleep regardless. In the meantime, mom can have a few minutes in her rocker getting some rest herself. AND, the rocker is going to be usable for years and years, and will be much more appreciated than a cradle. 

For what it's worth, I don't make toy boxes with lids on them either. Not because of danger of a kid suffocating in one either, but because it's a lot easier for a tiny tot to put toys in a box with no lid. Plus, any time you have a toy box with a lid and more than one kid, one of them is going to wind up getting banged on the head or fingers by the top, from the other kid's doing. :fie:


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

JOAT said:


> Yes, free cradle plans are available out there.


Aack, I forgot, until just as I punched the button. :wacko: One of the best places in the galaxy to get free plans is, your local library.


----------



## woodenyou (Oct 28, 2008)

Greetings:
Being new to this forum(been a member for a long time but never felt the need to post) i was somewhat surprised at dschneiders comment quote"why should i pay for something someone else has built" unquote. is he serious? while free plans are certainly a wonderful gift that is just what they are "a gift". I have spent hundreds of dollars over the years to buy quality plans and will not hesitate to do so again. Contrary to popular belief most woodworkers do need to earn the occasional dollar and selling plans is one way. Thank You To all woodworkers that give their plans away but i have not in any way come to expect these gifts as a must>


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I seldom buy plans. Not because I'm cheap, but because I prefer to work up my own designs. But, on occassion I run across something new, that is too complex for me to feel like reinventing the wheel, and in those cases, I am not hesitant in buying the plans. Awhile back I bought marble tower plans, and they're going to save me a ton of time and work, more than worth the bucks. Usually tho, I study various plans of whatever I'm interested in building, then marry various ideas, toss in some of my own, and come up with a design that is far enough away from any of the originals that it winds up being my own. I need a new bed, so that is in the works just now. And I am working up a rocking chair design. But if I could find either that is close to what I want, I would buy either, or both, in a heartbeat. Free plans are fine, but don't knock buying plans, and don't figure someone should just give away his/her plans for free.


----------

